# Gamers in Shippensburg, PA



## Nathal (Jan 8, 2005)

Any gamers living in Shippensburg PA who aren't fanatically religious rednecks? I'm curious to know because my wife and I haven't found any reliable players since we moved out here, despite it being a college town.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 8, 2005)

My buddy's in that area, and possibly looking for a game. I'll point him towards this thread.


----------



## Nathal (Jan 9, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My buddy's in that area, and possibly looking for a game. I'll point him towards this thread.




I seem to recall a friend of yours living in Carlisle, based on another thread I read whilst lurking. Is that true? Carlisle isn't too far from here.


----------



## Arnminster (Jan 10, 2005)

I am Piratecat's friend that lives in Carlisle.  I recently found a group (3 people) looking for a DM so I took the job.  We play in Mechanicsburg and will be having a game probobly on January 22nd (Saturday). If your interested we have room for some more players. 

My email address is jmattaboni@comcast.net.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2005)

Yay - hi, Jim!


----------



## Arnminster (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Kevin,

Wanted to thank you for the original post.  The 3 players that I currently DM were from that post.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2005)

It was an honor to help, no problem. Nathal, I guarantee that Arnminster isn't a fanatically religious redneck, and I've known him for 15 years.


----------



## jezter6 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not a fanatically religious person, but I am a redneck...also from Hershey, which is a bit of a haul from shippensburg, but close enough.

The Harrisburg Meetup group site is: http://dnd.meetup.com/45 if you want to check there for other people. I'm looking to play d20modern for future, so if you're interested drop me a line: alan@[stupid spam blocker]neogodless.com
(remove the whole stupid spam blocker thing)


----------



## Nathal (Jan 14, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> I'm not a fanatically religious person, but I am a redneck...also from Hershey, which is a bit of a haul from shippensburg, but close enough.
> 
> The Harrisburg Meetup group site is: http://dnd.meetup.com/45 if you want to check there for other people. I'm looking to play d20modern for future, so if you're interested drop me a line: alan@[stupid spam blocker]neogodless.com
> (remove the whole stupid spam blocker thing)




Thanks for the offer, though I met with Jim and it seems I have a group to play with now. Hooray!  

Thanks for the reference Piratecat!.


----------



## tigger1tom (Jan 30, 2005)

Nathal said:
			
		

> Any gamers living in Shippensburg PA who aren't fanatically religious rednecks? I'm curious to know because my wife and I haven't found any reliable players since we moved out here, despite it being a college town.




I live in Shippensburg as well. I set up a game room and table and thought I had a group. Two months work and notice to the group, they said Saturday (yesterday, the 29th) at 1:00 would be great, nobody showed, no call, no email, talk about rude. If anybody needs an extra body, or a group needs a DM, get in touch!

Still looking in Shippensburg
John


----------



## Nathal (Feb 1, 2005)

tigger1tom said:
			
		

> I live in Shippensburg as well. I set up a game room and table and thought I had a group. Two months work and notice to the group, they said Saturday (yesterday, the 29th) at 1:00 would be great, nobody showed, no call, no email, talk about rude. If anybody needs an extra body, or a group needs a DM, get in touch!
> 
> Still looking in Shippensburg
> John




I wrote you an email, being that you live so close...did you receive it?


----------



## tigger1tom (Feb 1, 2005)

Nathal said:
			
		

> I wrote you an email, being that you live so close...did you receive it?




No, I didn't. I think my ISP is dropping the ball, other people have sent mail that didn't arrive as well. You can try jkarns@comcast.net, or jngreer90@hotmail.com.


----------

